# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Που μπορώ να βρώ σπόρους ?

## Silentpanther

Καλησπέρα παιδία . Που μπορώ να βρω τους σπόρους περίλλα, κινόα, chia και τα σχετικά ? Πήγα στην Ευριπίδου στην Αθήνα και δεν τους είχε και έκτος από αυτό βρήκα μόνο το chia και πλήρωσα τα 80 γρ, 4 ευρώ εισαγωγής.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Οντως στο κεντρο ειναι δυσκολο να βρεις αυτο που ζητας.

Η τιμη που πηρες το chia ειναι εξωφρενικη....(Νομιζω οτι εχει 16 ευρω το κιλο)

Θα σου στειλω pm ...που μπορεις να βρεις οτι θελεις

----------


## Silentpanther

Αστα φίλε βασίλη τρελάθηκα μόλις μου πε αυτη τη τιμή

----------


## ninos

Σταύρο, ελπίζω να μην αγόρασες  :Happy:  Περίπου 14 ευρώ το κιλό έχει

----------


## jk21

Ο ΣΤΑΥΡΟΣ πηρε απο πηγη για ανθρωπινη διατροφη (αν και βρισκεις για ανθρωπινη καταναλωση και πιο φθηνη )  .δεν ξερω βεβαια τι κανει την ανθρωπινης καταναλωσης chia να ξεχωριζει απο αυτην που δινουμε στα πουλια ... 

ΣΤΑΥΡΟ θα βρεις απλα σε eshop για πτηνα ,αλλα και σε πετσοπ με ποικιλια τροφων .διαδικτυακα παντως δεν εχεις ψαξει (εδω μην περιμενεις εκ των κανονων να αναφερθει ) γιατι αν εβαζες πχ περιλλα στο google θα σου εδινε σχετικα ευκολα απαντηση ... 

για κινοα επειδη ειναι ανθρωπινη τροφη ακομα (εχει παντως και στην περιοχη που ειπες αλλα οχι ιδιαιτερα φθηνη ) θα την βρεις σε καταστηματα βιολογικων σπορων σε τιμη απο 7 εως 9 το κιλο (μισοκιλες συσκευασιες )  ,ενω εχω δει και χυμα σε τσουβαλι με ταμπελα πιστοποιησης βιολογικου στα 6 αν θυμαμαι καλα

----------


## Nikolakas

> ) γιατι αν εβαζες πχ περιλλα στο google θα σου εδινε σχετικα ευκολα απαντηση ...


Το ******  αποτέλεσμα της αναζητησης... ετοιμοπαράδοτη....

----------


## Silentpanther

Στέλιο όχι φιλαρακι ακόμα δεν έχω πάρει  ::  θέλω να κάνω έρευνα πρώτα. Δημήτρη όντως πρέπει να ταν για ανθρώπινη διατροφή . χαχαχαχα σευχαριστώ Νικόλα

----------

